# File Import Order Incorrect



## Kevin Sholder (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm in the process of importing images that I just shot today and they are not importing in the order in which they were shot.  In fact they are not even importing based on any kind of logical order, seems random.  It's not capture time, file name, just random.  In the past I've always imported using with the sort being set to file name.  Just purely random import.  Doesn't even import the actual first image as the first image.  Makes it hard when you have some HDR images in your shoot to find which ones go together.

No Import Presets are used.  Simple file renaming, develop settings, metadata added and put into one folder.

I must be missing something, but for the life can't figure out what, as I don't believe I've changed any settings since the last time I imported.  Driving me crazy tonight.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Kevin Sholder (Jun 29, 2020)

After turning sort order off, they have imported correctly.  At this point, my question is why is this the case?


----------



## Califdan (Jun 29, 2020)

There is no such thing as "import order".    When you import, images are brought in in whatever order the OS presented them to LR using multiple parallel internal processes.  So a small file may show up before larger file even thought the small file was down stream from the larger one.   Likewise,  there is no inherent order to images in a collection or a folder either in LR or in your operating system.  The Display or Sort order takes what is essentially a randomized set of images and shows them to you an an order based on some content you specify such as date or file name or number of stars among others.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 29, 2020)

Lightroom uses several Threads and imports several files at a time. The first one that finished gets the added to the catalog followed by the others. So you get 4-5 files being added at the same time. The default display order is “Added Order” and this is what you see in the grid view unless you change the sort order on the tool bar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Sholder (Jun 29, 2020)

I will have to respectively disagree with your replies.  I ran a simple test this morning with 10 pictures, numbered 1 - 10 in each image.  Please notice the file names and the numbers for each image.

The first import was done with the sort order set to OFF, the second import the sort order was set to FILE NAME and the third import the sort order was set to CAPTURE TIME.  After each import the images were deleted from the disk and Lightroom closed out so that there should be no reference to the images from the previous import.

Only when imported using the sort order set to OFF or to CAPTURE TIME were the images imported and renamed correctly.  This has not been my experience previously.


----------



## EllieWalpole (Sep 25, 2020)

Kevin Sholder said:


> After turning sort order off, they have imported correctly.  At this point, my question is why is this the case?


THIS is Brilliant! - yesterday - all was fine... today I have experienced RANDOM importing and NOW... having turned sort 'off'  - we are back to normal!
thanks so much!


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 25, 2020)

I am seeing two different sets of file names for the images when I look through all of your attachments.  Some appear to be named by the camera and some appear to be renamed.  Can you elaborate?

--Ken


----------



## Kevin Sholder (Sep 25, 2020)

Replytoken said:


> I am seeing two different sets of file names for the images when I look through all of your attachments.  Some appear to be named by the camera and some appear to be renamed.  Can you elaborate?
> 
> --Ken


The file names showing the CR2 are prior to import what LR sees on the card.  The renamed DNG files are after import as my import options rename them.  You should be able to see that option checked on the right side.


----------



## Kevin Sholder (Sep 25, 2020)

Replytoken said:


> I am seeing two different sets of file names for the images when I look through all of your attachments.  Some appear to be named by the camera and some appear to be renamed.  Can you elaborate?
> 
> --Ken



Ken,

It should also be noted that there are three separate import "batches" that can be identified by the file names of the files that I've uploaded.  Does this clarify what you were asking?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks for this additional information.  This is weird.  What happens if on the 8,5,4... sequence if you change the sort order and then change it back again to File Name?  Does it remain 8,5,4... or does it change?  And did you try this sequence in a brand new catalog as well?

--Ken


----------



## Kevin Sholder (Sep 28, 2020)

Replytoken said:


> Thanks for this additional information.  This is weird.  What happens if on the 8,5,4... sequence if you change the sort order and then change it back again to File Name?  Does it remain 8,5,4... or does it change?  And did you try this sequence in a brand new catalog as well?
> 
> --Ken



Ken,

I can't say, as I only imported three times, so not sure what would happen if I had changed it back again.

I did not try this in a brand new catalog either.

Sorry for not being much more help.

Kevin


----------

